# Power Window Switch Removal



## Raul (Sep 12, 2002)

96 Sentra GXE; 1.6

Plenty of threads on reasons to replace switch but none address removal/installation.

Assuming that the switch is the reason my driver window will not go up:

Can I remove the switch without removing the door panel? Looks like you should be able to.

Can I short the contacts so I can raise the window until I can get a new switch?

Again, assuming that turns out to be my problems.

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

Yes you can pull the switch without pulling the door panel off. My switch did not work and it was a plastic tab not allowing the button to push the contacts up/down that broke off.


----------



## 2nrguy (Feb 18, 2005)

i just took the switch out and switched the wires with the ones from the drivers side rear door until the wife actually lets me roam around the bone yard for a couple hours, BY MYSELF :waving: now i use the rear drivers switch to raise & lower my window(from the main switch)


----------



## Raul (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks guys. Got the switch out, and got the window up (when I put the switch back in, window went down. Obviously stuck in a down mode). So I took it out again, raised the window and pulled the button off. That deactivated the switch, so the window can stay up till I get a switch.

Thanks much.


----------



## infazorak (Jun 18, 2005)

Same question, opposite problem. Our window is stuck up. Won't go down. I can feel the switch for the driver window switch won't go down as far as the other three switches. Pull the switch up, and I hear the motor hum. Glad I don't have to take the door panel off to fix it. 

Just a silly question, but how did you manage to pull out the switch panel? Pry it out with a flat screwdriver or other flat impliment? 

I DO Have to take the door panel off to fix the passenger side door lock. One panel is better than two. 

*Zorak Out. *


----------



## Raul (Sep 12, 2002)

Thin brade (I used small putty knife) at the rear of the panel, lift gently till you see separation, don't lift all the way. About a third of the way toward the front there is a tab holding the panel in the hole, move the putty knife up and lift slightly. About half way toward the front of the switch panel, there is another tab, move the knife forward and lift there. Don't try to lift the front, there is a tab there that goes UNDER the rest, lift the panel and slide back to clear this front tab. 9double88 thanks for advice.

Actually I am making it sound worse that it is, it comes out very easily. Just dont try to do all the prying at the back end, the panel may crack.

I now carry a 1/8 inch dowel to work the switch; I will get a switch before the driver comes home; she's away for a summer job.

Good luck


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

2nrguy said:


> i just took the switch out and switched the wires with the ones from the drivers side rear door until the wife actually lets me roam around the bone yard for a couple hours, BY MYSELF :waving: now i use the rear drivers switch to raise & lower my window(from the main switch)


Sorry to bring up an old thread, but atleast I searched.

Anyway, does anyone know exactly how to do this? I need my driver window to go up and down freely this weekend for tolls and all that good stuff. Which wires would I need to switch so I can use the rear driver side switch for my driver window.

Also, I bought a window switch off of eBay, thinking they would all be the same, but I was wrong. Somewhere along the line Nissan decided to switch the control switch. The new one I have is a lot smaller than the one I currently have. And when I plug it in, nothing happens. Im pretty sure the locations of the wires are different in this new plug than it is in my old one. Does anyone know which prongs lead to what switch?

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## 2nrguy (Feb 18, 2005)

everything is in the repair manual that i picked up from autozone, the colors of the wires and the locations. while your there besure and get a little pick( to get at the little clips) so the plastic holding parts dont get broken


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

OK, Cool. Does the manual have the wireing diagrams for both types of switches? I bought one off of eBay and it is smaller, in size, than the one I have and I think the wire locations are different in this one.


----------

